

Mythbusting: Why Facebook isn't the reincarnation of Google - nickb
http://valleywag.com/tech/mythbusting/why-facebook-isnt-the-reincarnation-of-google-277936.php

======
dpapathanasiou
Another way of putting it:

 _Banner ads on Facebook is a dumb way to monetize. Same on MySpace. People
don't pay attention to banner ads on social networks because they are too busy
paying attention to EACH OTHER. It's no surprise that people are complaining
about low click through rates on Facebook display ads. But that doesn't mean
that Facebook won't figure out how to monetize its growing userbase._

 _it's clear that Facebook and other social networks are in need of the aha
moment that happened at Google when someone realized -- hey, if we rank the
ads based on RELEVANCE as well as price bid, then people would be more likely
to actually CLICK on the ad, and we'd make more money._

(from: [http://www.dmwmedia.com/news/2007/07/13/facebook-
monetizatio...](http://www.dmwmedia.com/news/2007/07/13/facebook-monetization-
lessons-from-google))

